# I lost Rervese!!



## lmxu (Jan 24, 2006)

Anybody had this happened to them before? I just came back and I was trying to back into my garage and revese doesn't work no more!!! AHHH!!! 

Don't tell me the transmission is busted, it's only 77k right now! I can go forward, park, everything except the reverse. Oh god, i knew this one is going to cost me dearly, anybody has any insight into this? 

GREATLY appreicate it.


----------



## crewdog843 (Mar 15, 2006)

Let me guess....

It's out of warranty, and you did not purchase an extended warranty.....

With the 'lifetime' fluid which BMW puts into its cars, that means your car has reached the end of its lifetime. Do you believe in reincarnation?

Take it in and see if a fluid change takes care of the problem...I would not try to do this myself.

jake


----------



## 98740il (Feb 7, 2007)

No sir ure transmission is gone out.


----------



## lmxu (Jan 24, 2006)

Actually, I bought an extended warranty (third party with Preferred Warranty), but they haven been a little shady, last time my radiator busted, it wasn't covered. My powerseat panel got busted, wasn't covered. ABS, it wans't covered. Just checked the transmission coverage, it covers

All internal lubricated parts in 
- Transmission case
- Torque converter
- Bell housing
- VAcuum modulator
- Transmission mounts
- Transmission oil pan

But not sure again, they will say, well, the part where it broke is not part of our coverage. 

If warranty again doesn't cover it, then I'll go ask them to do a fluid change and see if that helps (thanks Jake), otherwise.........not sure what will i do.. the transmission cost like what $4000-$5000?


----------



## TerryY (Jul 20, 2003)

The steptronic 5 speed automatic transmissions on the earlier modes have a habit of swallowing the plastic check ball that switches the oil flow to reverse. This occurs as the ball wears down from use.

ZF makes a kit to correct the problem at only a few hundred dollars rather than the Thou$and$ for a transmission replacement.

call Kirt Koeller at Autoports Unlimited, 1-800-624-3876 EXT. 5735 or call him directly at 616-748-5735 He has been the Transmission Guru for a lot of BMW forums and repairs them for a living.

http://www.autosportsunlimited.com


----------



## crewdog843 (Mar 15, 2006)

Now there's some good information. And, call your insurance company to see if they will cover the repair....they should. After all, there is nothing inside that transmission that you can service, according to BMW...so you're off the hook there. You couldn't even add fluid if you wanted to.

jake

PS: Thanks TerryY!!!


----------



## farhod (May 13, 2007)

you lost your reverse input drum

http://www.bimmerboard.com/forums/posts/299744/

http://bimmerboard.com/forums/posts/366874/


----------



## lmxu (Jan 24, 2006)

Thanks guys! I made an appointment with my car shop this Friday, I will ask them to drain the "life time fluid" and also looking into the reverse input drum. Otherwise, I will call up Terry's guy and see what happens. 

I will post back later on what I find out. 

THANKS AGAIN, you guys are som great pps. :thumbup:


----------



## Lanc3r (Sep 5, 2004)

farhod said:


> you lost your reverse input drum
> 
> http://www.bimmerboard.com/forums/posts/299744/
> 
> http://bimmerboard.com/forums/posts/366874/


+1


----------



## 345ls1 (Aug 15, 2007)

I thought my transmission was gone too, It was the reverse switch in the console. But had to take it to dealership twice. Because it wouldn't do it till it got hot enough, but once I talk with the right tech. He new what was wrong. Cost $400.00 to fix


----------



## lmxu (Jan 24, 2006)

sorry for bumping up an old post. Just realized that I never posted back the answer to this. 

I got my transmission replaced a few month back. The technician told me he has seen 2 740il (not including mine) , lost its reverse. 

So it ended up to be $5000, good thing I had extended warranty which covered for about 3000. Still, I ended up paying 2000 for the transmission. 

BTW, I had abs issue as well, so fixed at the same time which costed about $1000 bucks. 

I need a new job to support my bimmer.


----------

